

Face detection with large scale unsupervised machine learning [pdf] - packetslave
http://static.googleusercontent.com/external_content/untrusted_dlcp/research.google.com/en/us/pubs/archive/38115.pdf

======
packetslave
1000 machines, 16,000 cores, three days of unsupervised training, and it can
detect faces without ever having been told a particular piece of data is a
"face"

